# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Perú cuenta con casi US$ 50 millones para ejecutar programas de conservación de bosques

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Recursos provienen de cooperación de Alemania y Japón, afirma ministro del Ambiente*  *Lima, may. 06 (ANDINA).-* El Gobierno peruano cuenta con casi 50 millones de dólares para ejecutar programas de conservación de bosques en la Amazonía, lo que permitirá garantizar la correcta explotación de recursos maderables, informó el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.  
Indicó que el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam) ha conseguido de Alemania la suma de siete millones de euros en cooperación, que equivalen a 9.30 millones de dólares, para destinarlos a la conservación de bosques. 
Y también hemos obtenido recursos de Japón por 40 millones de dólares, a fin de conservar los bosques que son importantes para la mitigación del cambio climático, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Por otro lado, dijo que el proyecto de Ley de Servicios Ambientales que elaboró su despacho y el Poder Ejecutivo envió al Congreso de la República, permitirá mejorar el manejo de las concesiones forestales. 
Ahora tenemos cerca de 200 mil hectáreas de bosques que conservan empresarios de ecoturismo en Madre de Dios, Loreto y otras regiones amazónicas, y ese ecoturismo es considerado un servicio ambiental porque se hace turismo sin talar o destruir algún árbol. 
Manifestó que también existen otras 300 mil hectáreas de bosques adjudicadas a organizaciones no gubernamentales (ONG) o grupos conservacionistas para labores de conservación del medio ambiente o la realización de investigación científica. 
El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) informó el 22 de abril que junto a los gobiernos regionales retomarán la entrega de nuevas concesiones forestales a partir de 2010, con la finalidad de promover la inversión privada en el sector y evitar el comercio ilegal de madera. 
En ese momento, el director de la Dirección General Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre (DGFFS) del Minag, Gustavo Suárez, indicó que inicialmente existe un potencial de ocho millones de hectáreas de bosques que podrían considerarse en el proceso de convocatoria de concesiones.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno peruano destinará US$12 millones para la conservación de bosques y áreas protegidas Artículo: Brack: Tala ilegal se ha controlado casi al 100% en la Amazonía y bosques secos del norte Artículo: BIRF otorga crédito de US$ 20 millones para programas de irrigación del Minag Artículo: Perú cuenta con 7.6 millones de hectáreas para cultivos agrícolas Scotiabank plantea ejecutar programas de empleo temporal en zonas dedicadas a agroexportación

----------

